
Simplify MySQL development with JavaScript - dectroo
https://github.com/ayoubserti/js-mysql
======
hackbinary
Or use postgres and be able to import the binary table files on another
install for DR.

~~~
dectroo
I'm not sure about what you're talking about. But here, if you didn't get the
idea, is a MySQL plugin to execute JS script inside database. It's helpful for
sort of task that seem to be tedious for SQL; like creating small CRC
algorithm, advanced JSON manipulation/lookup...

My motivation behind is: simplify SQL queries by delegating all expensive
calculation to Javascript layer.

I found the great use-case is when mixing JS with Trigger.

~~~
jerrysievert
as the maintainer of plv8, I wish you all the luck in the world dealing with
v8 being a build requirement, as well as distribution and the fairly regular
build system changes as well as API changes inside of v8 itself.

~~~
dectroo
Thank you @jerrysievert. I had already been faced to those issues. API changes
doesn't really matter unless you want to keep running behind Google V8 team
and there dreams about JS implementation and tuning.

In the other hand, I totally agree with. the build requirement is a mess and
not everyone may have the nerves and passion to build V8. That's way I provide
a small piece of shell script to build v8 locally as well as pre-built static
library stored in an Amazon S3.

~~~
jerrysievert
one suggestion I have, since I noticed that your build script to build from
source seems to check out master, is to pin to a specific version of v8 - that
makes it a bit easier than trying to keep up with a moving target :)

~~~
dectroo
Ah yah, Thank you.

Even internally I use brew'd, apt-get'd and nuget'd version for build. I want
that my plugin compile faster ;)

The v8 build script is kept for advanced user and potential contributors ;)

~~~
jerrysievert
you should probably check the versions - if memory serves, the brew and nuget
versions of v8 are pre 6.4.388.14 (which is I believe the version that fixes
the spectre/meltdown issues), and apt-get usually installs 3.14, which is way
way way old (5 years?)

just checked, nuget is 6.4.388.11, brew is 5.1.281.47 - do your users a favor,
and get this updated asap.

plv8 uses 6.4.388.40, which is fairly safe, but requires a build from source.

FYI, my email is in my profile, if you want to move this off of hn.

~~~
dectroo
You're right brew check out version 5.1. but in apt-get I use another ppa
which brings version 5.9

Where can I find your email!?

~~~
jerrysievert
jerry (at) legitimatesounding.com

